# Permanently Disable CDMA and LTE Radios?



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey all,

My Galaxy Nexus just got replaced with an S4, and I'd like to make the GNex a game device for my kids. I'd like to *permanently* disable the radios... not just turn them off, not use the *#*#4636#*#* test menu to turn them off at each boot, but to WIPE THEM OUT. I'm considering corrupting the two radio image files (radio-cdma & radio-toro) and flashing these... obviously the radios would no longer work if I did this, but my concern is will the phone actually boot if it can't initialize/execute these images?

If this is a totally stupid idea I'm OK with being forcefully told so...

Thanks,

Cannonball_CO


----------



## your_mom (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure if this would help at all, but on my old Acer tab we used to have to disable the cell service. I can't post any links, but you can search for build prop tweaks, I think it was something like ro.carrier.wifionly. Make sure you back up before making the change.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Someplace around here was a flashable zip that did exactly what you're after. Troll around the forums a little and I'm sure you'll find it

EDIT: here it is

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25016-modany-phone-any-rom-wi-fi-only-mode-disable-cell-radio/

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Cannonball_CO said:


> Someplace around here was a flashable zip that did exactly what you're after. Troll around the forums a little and I'm sure you'll find it
> 
> EDIT: here it is
> 
> ...


I believe this is the same .zip I flashed on my Droid X. It did indeed work as advertised.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'll give these a try.


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

If you have a toro device flash a maguro ROM. The phone will work fine but it will not recognize the radios. Accidentally did this once when flashing aokp and it took me a few minutes to figure out why my gnex was acting like it didn't have radios.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Wanted to bump this. I tried flashing that zip and I'm still getting a mobile network signal in my battery meter. I've disable/deleted any cell-service looking thing I could find. Basically, I just want to use this phone for music and camera.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> Wanted to bump this. I tried flashing that zip and I'm still getting a mobile network signal in my battery meter. I've disable/deleted any cell-service looking thing I could find. Basically, I just want to use this phone for music and camera.


Just do what I do,
Turn airplane mode on.
You can still toggle WiFi and Bluetooth on while in airplane mode, I also don't have my old Sim card in.
This works fine for now, there are also other ways to do it. I'm trying to find out if there is some way to to make maybe the kernel or something not even look for the radios on startup to potentially speed up boot times but I haven't looked into it much yet.


----------

